# Free Mazuri!



## Anthony P (Aug 6, 2013)

There's a new Pondcast episode available on iTunes and at our website. I am very excited for this episode and I think people will like it. Thank you so much to anyone who has listened to these. 

Also, we will be giving/sending a free pound of Mazuri turtle or Tortoise Chow to the first person to answer the trivia question in this episode 

http://trtlrm.com/170V93g 

Please visit thePondcast.com to submit your answer(s) to this episodes question.

Anthony


----------



## Anthony P (Aug 8, 2013)

We still have not had a winner!


----------

